# What you don't want in a poodle ear



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, I’ve never seen anything like that. Good thing you were able to cut it out.

What’s interesting is once you cut it out her ears don’t look particularly hairy. They also look a nice healthy shade of pink so they probably aren’t irritated.

I only have the limited experience of three poodles that I groom myself and none have particularly hair ears nor much wax. Never experienced an ear infection…knock wood.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Great job, well done ! A little plucking every 5-6 weeks will keep them from coming back.


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

I usually try to pull some hairs by had every day I play with Ruger. He really does not mind it at all. Cannot get all of them this way, but keeps his ears acceptable clean. Then I ask my vet to do a through cleaning when we have an appointment for any reason.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin is a crazy hairy eared wax ball maker. I usually pluck a bit at a time to prevent the potatoes from getting big. I don't like leaving short hair in his ear canals. I've seen gobs like you cut out and I would suggest gentle plucking would probably work better for you. Use powder and use your fingers. Don't do much in one setting. Zymox in between also helps. Lily has hardly ever needed plucking in contrast.


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

I see this pretty regularly in my doodle clients at the salon. I think people don't realize that the hair in the ears can get balled up like that, especially in the cross breeds - "oh, they aren't a real poodle so i didn't think that happened!". My poodle clients are a bit better about it, they at least know to look lol.

I think the most memorable one i plucked out was close to two fingers wide at the tip, about a finger wide at the base, and about as long as my middle finger. The only reason i could get it out was because the very base wasn't matted yet, so i could see and feel the hairs holding it in the ear canal - I drowned it in ear powder and plucked it a little at a time. The dog was good for it, otherwise i would have referred them to the vet to have it taken out. I should have taken a picture of it.....

People get so surprised by what i pull out of their dogs ears - makes me want to ask them "don't you ever look in there?!?" And yes, if it's memorable enough i will show them. I also save pelts if a dog is matted enough that i can get it off in one go. The more shocking the better. It helps educate people, most of these clients are actually my regulars now and maintain a fairly normal schedule to prevent it from happening again.

Dublin gets his ears plucked a little at a time every couple of weeks. He's never very hairy in there so it's not hard to maintain, and i don't take a whole lot out.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

We're definitely on the plucking train now. It feels as satisfying as getting your finances in order.

It's a relief to know I'm not the only one because my response when I saw it was shock, and "another one???". Based on everyone's responses, I get the feeling we'll be in maintance and there will be no question marks regarding ears. 

Im was pretty clueless on what I'm supposed to be looking for, thank goodness for community.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Charlie the Poodle has the dubious distinction of having the hairiest, most wax productive ears my vet has ever encountered. His groomer does an amazing job of plucking them every few months, and I put a squirt of Burow's Solution (from the vet) into them every week or so. Magic, been over 3 1/2 years since his last ear infection. His first ear infection was awful, vet had to have the technician pluck and excavate his ears before she could even get a good look at them. Poor Charlie was only a few months old and the ears were plugged solid with hair and wax.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## ttownjayne (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh yes! I've pulled one of these out of Suki's ears before. I was terrified! I was sure it was the cocoon of some alien muppet baby. Her ears are like an old growth forest inside. I've held off plucking because everyone told me never to do it. But we battle constant icky ears. So plucking seems like the best option? She's great for the vet. Not great when I do it.


----------



## whadduplex (8 mo ago)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Well. I found a gross ear wax hair ball in Basil's other ear, and cut it out. Each ear had a gross ear wax ball.
> 
> View attachment 477720
> 
> ...


Hello! My golden doodle currently has the same exact wax ball in her ear! Can you explain to me how you were to remove it step by step please?! Thank you.


----------

